# Electric Eel Model N



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've had the machine for a few days now and have used it on 3 jobs. The machine has 5' sections of 5/8" IC sectional cable in a drum. The Cable self feeds in and out, the drum holds 75' of 5/8" sectional cable or 100" of 1/2" ic cable. The machine can be operated in a 45 degree angle or in a horizontal position with out any adjustment or loosening of any bolts. You just set it in the position you want. I've never used a drum machine where the drum comes off so easy. Loosen off 4 wing nuts and pull off the drum. Makes roof jobs a cinch. It's rated for 1.25" pipe to 3" pipe. I haven't had it long enough to give it a full review, but I know I like it better than my Mini-Rooter and K50. Time will tell if I say it's better than my old Spartan 100. First impression on the Model N is it is one of the better built and designed drum machines I've ever used.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Is that your main line machine?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

No I have a Model C for the mains


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have seen in other threads that there is a cable inside the outer one, is that right? I have only used Gorlitz machines, that's all I know about. I just bought a 68hd I was looking for vans and I think my 68 will take up the whole van.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

How does it self feed?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

What happened to your 100 ? You lay it to rest ?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> No I have a Model C for the mains



Will, AKA Eelinator :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The 100 needs so much work it doesn't make since to rebuild it. Its in retirement


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Will said:


> I've had the machine for a few days now and have used it on 3 jobs. The machine has 5' sections of 5/8" IC sectional cable in a drum. The Cable self feeds in and out, the drum holds 75' of 5/8" sectional cable or 100" of 1/2" ic cable. The machine can be operated in a 45 degree angle or in a horizontal position with out any adjustment or loosening of any bolts. You just set it in the position you want. I've never used a drum machine where the drum comes off so easy. Loosen off 4 wing nuts and pull off the drum. Makes roof jobs a cinch. It's rated for 1.25" pipe to 3" pipe. I haven't had it long enough to give it a full review, but I know I like it better than my Mini-Rooter and K50. Time will tell if I say it's better than my old Spartan 100. First impression on the Model N is it is one of the better built and designed drum machines I've ever used.


I have both the model n and the mini rooter. The model n is more versitile than the mini rooter. It holds more cable and its easier to take on the roof if need be. I just dont like the electric foot pedal.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Airgap said:


> How does it self feed?


The 5/8 cable is pitched in a way when ran on forward it self feeds into the pipe, not out of the drum. On reverse, it self feeds out of the pipe but not back in the drum.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Will if I find my way to the OKC area can you show me that thing, I can't picture the cutter.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

DesertOkie, 

These are my Model C cutter heads


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Will
Is the cable I see in the pic in the cleanout a cover cable of some kind?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

What does the big augger do?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

No it's a 1.25" inner core cable. Has a 1.25" outer wind coil with a 1/2" solid core. It's a sectional cable. Can get it in 4', 8', and 10' lengths.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> What does the big augger do?


Mostly culverts. I got it for a job I did on a ranch out in Binger, Ok.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you hook them in front or do the feed through the machine? You have a great selection of blades. Looking at the size I am starting to wish I had learned on different machines, your machine looks like it would fit in a van better. The Ridgid ones look real small compared to the Gorlitz they just seem scary to me I'm not sure why.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I ran the Spartan 1065 before the Model C. They both take up space. The drum machines at least have the cable kept neat inside the drum. I have to carry 56' of 1.25" inner core cable in cages at a time to each job. Lighter than a drum machine, but still heavy. 

The cable hooks up to the front of the machine. I like it that way. It's direct drive power, and the cable doesn't pull through the machine mucking it up. I'm not a fan of the Ridgid/Rothenberger style of sectionals. A lot of people like them though. 

I like drums inside the house, sectionals outside.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> I ran the Spartan 1065 before the Model C. They both take up space. The drum machines at least have the cable kept neat inside the drum. I have to carry 56' of 1.25" inner core cable in cages at a time to each job. Lighter than a drum machine, but still heavy.
> 
> The cable hooks up to the front of the machine. I like it that way. It's direct drive power, and the cable doesn't pull through the machine mucking it up. I'm not a fan of the Ridgid/Rothenberger style of sectionals. A lot of people like them though.
> 
> I like drums inside the house, sectionals outside.




I plan on using my Model C in unfinished basements, mostly 6" clay lines. We'll see how it goes............


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I posted this on another site. Thought I'd post it here too encase anyone out there is looking for a solid Sink Machine.

Review for the Model N after having it for about 4 months.


The machine is of very good quality. The drum is easy to remove by taking off 4 wing nuts. Then the drum slides right of the heavy duty aluminum inner drum. This is the easiest drum machine to clean I have ever used. Easy clean up, and easy maintenance means I will probably get years, and years of service out of the machine. The machine is a little awkward to move around since it is really not a as small of a machine like a Spartan 100 or is it as large as a Spartan 300. Kind of in between. It's a little bulky and hard to move around, but once you get it to where you want the thing shines like no other machine. 

I use the 5' sections of 5/8" dualmatic cables. I have 75' of it in the drum. So far it has handled every thing I have put it up against it. The self feeding of the cable is awesome(nice to have a auto feed that can't break down). The cable cleans up nice and has held up very well so far. One draw back to the cable is I don't like the way it hooks up with the set screws/pins. I have had a few strip out on me and they where a PITA to remove with a screw extractor. The cutter heads work well for me, but I also have adapter to use the Ridgid cutter also. The 5/8" cable really cleans the pipe well for Kitchen sinks, since it's open wind and it corks screws also through the pipe. IMO there is no cable machine that can clean kitchen sinks better than the Model N since it has the advantages of a drum and sectional in one machine. 

I'm going to order another drum with the 1/2" ic cable to allow me to have more torque when needed. The only weaknesses I have found so far with the Model N is that it is weak(which it not a big deal, don't need to cut roots with it), the locking pins for the cable suck, and it's a little bulky to move around. Other than that it top notch.

So far I have use it to get through few P-Trap in shower stalls and also have gotten it through a P-Trap on a washing machine drain. That that was with 5/8" cable. It's easy to break down if you need to use it on the roof. And since the cable self feeds at a pretty slow rate, most of the time you can clean out lines with just one pass. 

I'd give it 9/10 rating.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Can you post a pic of the pins/screws that are stripping out?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That's the pin, cutter head with the slot for the pin and a double drop head that has a stripped pin in it that I left because I like how the double drop head works so I never felt like taken it out. 

Its a strong connection, they where stripping out because I would crank down on them and over tighten them.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

How many rpms does the model N turn, any chance of a video of it in action?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> How many rpms does the model N turn, any chance of a video of it in action?


I'll see what I can do when I get home


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Will said:


> That's the pin, cutter head with the slot for the pin and a double drop head that has a stripped pin in it that I left because I like how the double drop head works so I never felt like taken it out.
> 
> Its a strong connection, they where stripping out because I would crank down on them and over tighten them.


Roll pin.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A better allen wrench than the one supplied. I got myself a good tee handle allen wrench and never had an issue with the pins since.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Key word. GOOD. I've had that problem with my hex screws on my Gorlitz lately. All of my Craftsmen hex wrenches are stripping out. They really have gone to the dogs.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is a few more pictures. The allen wrench in the picture is the stock one that came with the machine.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

and here is one of the inner drum. The nut in the middle witht eh spring behind is the adjustable clutch.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Is that back of the Model N open? It looks like it could spill water, does it?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Is that back of the Model N open? It looks like it could spill water, does it?


 It is open, but never had any issues with it splashing or spilling water.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

How many RPMs does it spin?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> How many RPMs does it spin?


 Not sure, its fast enough to do the job. I say around 300 RPM. 

I was just looking at the instruction manual and I noticed instead of using the shouldered allen screw, you can use a 1/8" x 5/8" spirol pin to connect the cables if you prefer to use a punch.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> How many RPMs does it spin?



Sorry didn't get a video uploaded. See if I can figure that out today. I'd say it spins around 200-350 RPMs. I'm not 100% sure on that that since it is not in the owners manual.

It does have a 1/3 HP Baldor motor and it spins fast enough for cleaning kitchen sink drains, washing machine drains, shower drains, floor drains, etc. 

I've never had a problem wit it leaking out of the drum. It's pretty sealed up in the back because of the inner drum.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

So, it's been a few years are you guys still diggin' your Model N ? I've been thinking about getting one for over a year now but the size & weight is making me gun shy.


----------

